# Welcome to Your Condo, Please Don't Stay



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to Your Condo, Pleas Don't Stay - from the New York Times.com


Richard


----------



## ricoba (Feb 3, 2010)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Welcome to Your Condo, Pleas Don't Stay - from the New York Times.com
> 
> 
> Richard



Thanks for that link.  Terranea is pretty close to where we live.  I have never been over to it, but the place from the beginning was almost doomed to fail.  If it weren't for a big last minute cash infusion from the City of Rancho Palos Verdes, the place was going to have to close before it even opened.

People ask why no CA beach timeshares... a lot has to do with the CA Coastal Commission and their rules and regs.


----------

